# Lautsprecher "einmessen"



## M12345 (3. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

auch nach einiger Recherche bin ich noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen: Was macht man zu Hause beim "Einmessen" von Stereo-Lautsprechern? Ich habe zweierlei gefunden - glaube ich: einmal das Ausgleichen von Group Delay und zum zweiten wohl das Begradigen des im Raum ankommenden Frequenzgangs.

Wenn ich zu Hause nur zwei Lautsprecher aufstelle (geplant sind zwei aktive 3-Wege), muss ich dann so was wie Group Delay überhaupt einstellen? Wenn ja, wo****?  0-:

Wie macht man das mit dem Frequenzgang: messen und dann an der Box direkt (EQ-Knöpfe) einstellen und gut ist? Software zum Messen habe ich gefunden: Carma, Arta, Room EQ Wizard.


Viele Grüße,
M.


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2010)

Das Group Delay sollte bei zwei Boxen unerheblich sein.. Frequenzgang "gerade biegen" ist keine einfache Sache. Man könnte einen 31Band-EQ zwischen Vorverstärker und Endstufe schalten, wenn man es genau haben will noch einen parametrischen dazu.. Die Position der Lautsprecher und die Hörposition spielen eine gewichtige Rolle und am Ende neigt auch ein EQ dazu, das Signal zu modulieren, ergo kein einfaches Unterfangen. Zusätzlich kann man auch die Charakteristik des Raumes mit Schallabsorbern ändern..

zB
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raumakustik
http://www.uni-due.de/ibpm/BauPhy/Schall/Buch/26.00-vor27.htm
http://www.audiomap.de/wissen/selbstbau/cara.php?c=1

Da bleibt natürlich die Frage, wieviel Zeit und Geld man investieren möchte. Gleichzeitig auch, welchen Charakter man erzielen will, denn absolute Linearität ist ja eigentlich nicht das Ziel, oder?

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Oktober 2010)

Resonanzfrequenzen aufspüren und deren (unerwünschten) Effekt reduzieren.
Diesen Punkt hattest du vergessen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## M12345 (7. Oktober 2010)

Wovon wird denn in Foren gesprochen, wenn Leute Ihre Lautsprecher zu Hause erstmal einmessen, wenn sie sie beurteilen möchten? Aktivlautsprecher wie die O410 haben ja anscheinend ein paar Knöpfe zum Einstellen...

Mich reizt es ja, einfach mal z.B. ein Beyerdynamic MM1 zu kaufen und ein bisschen herumzumessen (mit Carma o.ä.). Resonanzen aufspüren wäre schonmal interessant, den Frequenzverlauf zu kennen ebenfalls. Vielleicht finde ich ja heraus, warum meine T&A Boxen so schlecht klingen?

Viele Grüße,
M


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2010)

Genau diese Frage find ich auch interessant. 

Physikalisch betrachtet kann man den ganzen Raum gut machen - aber eben nicht optimal. Zu einigen Receivern (zB Pioneer ab VSX 516) bekommt man die Raumeinmessung kostenlos dazu. Letztlich kann man grobe Fehler ausmerzen, vielleicht noch Phasen/Laufzeitdifferenzen, das ist für das Gros in Ordnung, aber in Anbetracht Deiner Pläne, Deines Anspruches und Deines Wissens hielt ich es für "Perlen vor die Säue werfen", einen Packen 3.500Eur-Lautsprecher hinzustellen und dann auf lediglich eine simple Hi/Lo-EQ-Einstellung einzugehen..

mfg chmee

(p.s.: Wie in allen Special-Interest-Bereichen (ob Auto, DSLR etc.) gibt es auch bei HiFi den Hauch Voodoo, Du sprachst ja selbst von handgeblasenen Audiokabeln  Einmessen _kann_ helfen, kann aber auch Voodoo sein. )

p.p.s.: 





> ..Die zu jedem Equalizer gehörenden Einstellungen, wie beispielsweise Frequenz und Güte, werden automatisch in einem separaten Fenster angezeigt und können dann auf einen Equalizer (wie im MAP V2 oder MAP I enthalten) übertragen werden.


 Einmessen oder Simulieren und dann auf den EQ übertragen. Das sollte wohl die Antwort für Dich sein, oder?

Sorry, ich denke, dass Du kompetentere Antworten in einem Fachforum wie http://www.hifi-forum.de bekommst, da schreiben jene, deren Faible es ist, über solche Komponenten zu sprechen.. zB Hier


----------

